# 10 katına çıkmak / 10 kat artmak



## The Lord of Gluttony

Merhaba,

Yanlış hatırlamıyorsam okul derslerinde bu iki ibare arasında fark olduğu söylenmişti. Dolayısıyla soruları bu farka göre çözüyorduk.

1 sayısı 10 katına çıkarsa 10 olur. (1 x 10 = 10)
1 sayısı 10 kart artarsa 11 olur. (1 + (1 x 10) = 11)

Benzer şekilde,

3 sayısı 5 katına çıkarsa 15 olur. (3 x 5 = 18)
3 sayısı 5 kat artarsa 18 olur. ( 3 + (3 x 5) = 18)

Sizce bu farkı doğru mu hatırlıyorum?


----------



## savater2007

Ben bunu ilk kez duyuyorum)
Bana ikisi arasında fark yok gibi geldi ama...


----------



## Rallino

Evet, doğru hatırlıyorsunuz. 
Biz cevher hazırlamada sıkça kullanıyoruz bu ikisini:
"*3 kat* zenginleştirilmiş kromit"
vs.
"*3 katına* zenginleştirilmiş kromit"


----------



## suuu

zaten mantıken sorunun gelişine baktığımızda da anlaşılıyor bence 10  katına çıkarılması 10'la çarpılması demekken bir sayının 10 kat artması demek sayının kendisine sayının 10 katının eklenmesi anlamına geliyor yani bi trik yok bence ,yalnızca Türkçenin bir güzelliği ve zengin anlam yoğunluğu işte ...


----------



## The Lord of Gluttony

Ben şahsen kafamda ikisinin ayrımını bir türlü yapamıyorum. İkisi de bana aynı ibareymiş gibi geliyor 

_"10. katına çıkmak" _("onuncu katına çıkmak") şeklinde söylenmesi bana daha mantıklı geliyor:

Üçüncü katına zenginleştirilmiş kromit. = Üç katına zenginleştirilmiş kromit. (1 x 3 = 3)

Üç kat zenginliği arttırılmış kromit. ( 1 + 3 x 1 = 4)


----------



## SARI7

Herhalde jargon olarak fark gözetilen bir kavram. Ben de böyle bir ayrım ile karşılaşmamıştım daha önce.


----------



## EtudianteEternelle

Teknik alanlarda bu ayrıma dikkat ediliyor olduğunu Rallino sayesinde öğrendim ancak konuşulan Türkçede "mal varlığını 10 kat arttırdı" ve "mal varlığını 10 katına çıkardı" ayni anlama gelir, her iki durumda da 10 misli artış var: eskiden 10 evi vardıysa şimdi 100 evi var.


----------

